# Orchard Autocare now open for business.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Just a wee note to say we are now open for business. Our distribution unit is now open where you will be able to walk in and purchase goods. We can also post to anywhere in Ireland no problems. As an introductry offer, we are offering free postage to all Northern Ireland addresses if you spend over £50 for single parcels and a discount of a gift on anyone purchasing products from the shop recorded deliveries and specials will be arranged at a reduced cost). there is the full range of Orchard Autocare products Reflection Perfection products and over the next few weeks we will also be adding various other top brands to our line up more information to follow.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Great stuff! 

All the best son!

Regards mark:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

good luck Ronnie


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers Mark Many thanks! Its about time I got opened up lol!!

cheers Cheekymonkey many thanks...


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

how about postage to mainland ??


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Postage to the main land is £15 for 25kg's but less if its for individual items or small parcels. We hope to have a distributor for the mainland sorted very shortly so that will help with postage.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

good luck Ronnie, all the best in this next stage in your empire!!

:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks Cueball.. its a VERY small empire lol!!! Global domination one step at a time!


----------



## James01 (Dec 30, 2011)

Best of luck ronnie


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks James..


----------



## Murzo (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Ronnie, congrats and best of luck to you. Do you have a full price list of all the products you stock?

Cheers,
Murzo


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Best of luck on your new venture


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks guys! 

Murzo can you PM me your email address and I will send you out a price list..


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Great news and just what we needed in N. Ire :thumb:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Best of luck with the new venture Rollo. 
Simon


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hope it goes from strength to strength....:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks guys. heres hoping it works thats for sure lol!!


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Great stuff Ronnie, hope it all goes well for you! When I move back home I will definitely call in.

Tim


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Good Luck Ronnie, I am sure you will be setting up the PLC soon


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Good luck 

Could you PM me your price list? 

Cheers


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

twoscoops said:


> Great stuff Ronnie, hope it all goes well for you! When I move back home I will definitely call in.
> 
> Tim


Many thanks Tim..

The kettle will always be on drp in any time!!



Johnnyopolis said:


> Good Luck Ronnie, I am sure you will be setting up the PLC soon


Think it will be a year or two before that happens lol!!



sicko said:


> Good luck
> 
> Could you PM me your price list?
> 
> Cheers


Many thanks
PM me you email address and I will send it to you!


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Best of luck Ronnie. You got an address for this new venture?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers Paddy. will send it over to you.


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Good luck buddy :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers Jonny.. PM sent btw many thanks!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice one


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

So are all the issues now sorted mate :thumb:..
Glad to see you are now open for business. Postage to main land doesn't seem to bad considering ..


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Great news Ronnie, Always exciting to see a new business open with passionate people running it.

Look forward to seeing UK distribution set up so I can try the range. 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

dooka said:


> So are all the issues now sorted mate :thumb:..
> Glad to see you are now open for business. Postage to main land doesn't seem to bad considering ..


yea we had a domain name sorted before it happend but were going to change ti to teh one that was bought by the nice person. But no point dwelling on it so we are getting on with the origional name. many thanks indeedie.



d6dph said:


> Great news Ronnie, Always exciting to see a new business open with passionate people running it.
> 
> Look forward to seeing UK distribution set up so I can try the range.
> 
> ...


cheers Dave. Should have something sorted soon we have been approached by a few people who are interested in taking on the product range and had been talking to several others so somehting should be sorted very soon!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks... Gus.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Sounds great and the very best of luck with this venture Rollo :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks Mark!!


----------

